# Wanting 2 Female rats (picky about colors sorry) Clarksville, IN



## chas25 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am looking for two baby female rats. I prefer baby because I like raising them myself. I would like to adopt from someone who had an accidental pregnancy because I believe in adoption over buying (but still willing to pay a reasonable rehoming fee). I don't have a large cage yet (30''x18'' which according to the rat cage calculator is just big enough for 2) But I am hopefully getting a large one within the next couple weeks. I am in no hurry and was hoping to get one at the end of october/beginning of november and wasn't sure how long it would take for me to find ones I like. I hope no one gets offended but I am kinda picky about color, I would like a grey and white one and a tan and white one (no pink eyes), or maybe white and a different color if they have really unusual markings.
I have had a rat before but it was several years ago and before I had done my research, But I have this time and will take good care of them. If you have any questions about diet/housing etc. just ask.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you check out the "caring for accidental litters" page you can see if there are users there near you and a lot of them post picture from day one so you can watch em grow even enforce you get them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chas25 (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks I'll check it out


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I had an accidental litter three months ago and have had quite a bit of trouble finding good homes for them. They are not very tiny anymore, but they are still young. They are black/white and tan/white. Two of the black and white ones are all white except for black on their heads. They are very beautiful (I was picky about colors when I bought the mother from the pet store). I have handled them since birth, and all are very tame and sweet. Are you interested? I am in Greenfield, IN


----------

